# Rally booking time limit



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i've just been sitting here thinking, why is there a cut off time to book rallies and events, like the newbury one, cut off time to book three weeks before the event , can one of the marshalls tell me why, its not like they have to sort out electric or stuff, if you go to the show you don't have to book, just turn up. dennis :roll: :roll:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Because each club is allocatted a certain amount of space. Not much fun if MHF's are allocatted 40 pitches and the forty who have booked turn up plus another twenty or so on spec. The ones who have booked will moan for sure if they are not in the MHF area because their pitch has been given to someone who turned up on spec.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

no no if theres a a number limit then ok , but if its not booked up why a limit?.dennis


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are saying but say MHF are allocatted 40 pitches and 36 are pre booked leaving 4 spare. what happens if 8 units turn up on spec for the four pitches?
I cannot speak for the MHF Rally team so it's best If Ileave it at that.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

With show rallies i.e. Warners Stone Leisure etc the show organinser's tell us what dates you can book up to. We do not set the date they do. If you have not booked within that date then you cannot camp in the club area. You can turn up and pay on the gate but will then be placed in the General Area.

With our ordinary rallies we set a date so that we know how many are coming but we are usually quite flexible on most of our rallies and you can usually just turn up unless it is a commercial site and we have only booked a certain amount of pitches.

Hope this answers your question Dennis.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi brillopad

As Jac says the Show organisers set the booking close date not us, we just have to go along with it.

Just to clarify the numbers thing, we have to send an estimate at the beginning of the year of how many vans we expect at each show rally, so the show organisers know roughly how much space we will need. That number is shown in the rally section as Capacity:40 for example.

However when booking closes they only allocate us enough space for the number of vans that have actually booked to camp with MHF, not the original estimated number, so we cannot usually fit any extras onto the pitch even if they would allow us to.

Non-show rallies are all different depending on where they are being held. Best thing to do in these cases is to contact the rally organiser to see if any extra space is available.


----------

